# Steelhead bite at night



## jumbojake (Apr 20, 2009)

Had some dandy pre dawn spring time,glo-peach' glo-green wobble glo bites.esp on da Joe n big Man.great captain freind of mine steelhead Ed got his pb next to me on de joe 19lbs n some change.was 4:30am got to are hot run early'remember sipping on my coffee saying its early yur just gona hook dat far side log lol.his ole sage whipped back minutes later,and ill never furget dat 45min battle and my crazy beach it no net wrestle it to shore job.gave him hug and bump after epic buck steely landed of a lifetimehe said to me Wobble-glo!


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

We use to do pretty darn good at night for steelies using glow in the dark wobble glows and also drifting glow in the dark egg patterns. It's nice fishing the rivers at night not many fisherman to deal with and that's what I liked about it. Never liked the shoulder to shoulder river fishing just wasn't my thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

As just said glow in dark cookies. Wobble glo...or spinnglo. I have bad some pretty incredible nights doing this. It used to be quite popular on the Joe. I have cought a bunch of skams on skein and have even had a few good nights with beads on the center pin. So yes. Try it out. Many times the same spots are good but you can find them much shallower also.


----------



## Steve61 (Aug 30, 2016)

Thanks to all who replied. All of the wobble glo stories make me want to resurrect it. Many of the old timers who fished the Joe in it's heyday have told me the same. But honestly I can't remember a time I've run into another fisherman in the past 4 years who was using a wobble glo. No idea why it fell out of popularity with how well it used to produce.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I fish a very clear river in NW Mi in the fall with skein under a bobber using a glow stick on the bobber. Done real well with lake run big bows/steelhead.


----------



## marn1186 (Dec 27, 2009)

Doesn't look like anyone is talking about glow in the dark spawn bags.... Heard they work 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

I fish the big man for chrome rockets,after dark just means glow.. glow beads, wobble glows,and flies with a glow.. later in the season,when the water drops and gets clear, night is best.. hell,a small glow meps or a 1/8-1/4 oz glow cleo,they will smash em...


----------



## Levelpebble Angler (Jan 21, 2021)

The times I've fished tippy for steels and kings Ive hooked up with more fish before dawn and after dusk. And if you go after skams, fishing in low light is probably your best bet.


----------

